# Kumho Radial 857



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

To all -wanted to share the interesting response from Kumho Tech on the inquiry concerning a Load / Inflation chart to determine the 857 capacity at less than 65 PSI sidewall branded maximum inflation. This is cut and pasted word for word from Kumho Tech:



> The 205R14C is a European Size and is included in the ETRTO Standards Manual.
> ETRTO does not publish Load/Inflation tables like T&RA does...they only publish
> the maximum rated Load (1030 kg or 2270 lbs) and the recommended inflation
> pressure ( 450 kpa or 65psi).
> ...


Map Guy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm just going to inflate to 65 and forget them. That is, IF I can get them! I've been waiting 11 weeks as of today.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

California Jim said:


> I'm just going to inflate to 65 and forget them. That is, IF I can get them! I've been waiting 11 weeks as of today.


If the wheel being used is rated for 65 PSI you are golden. If the wheel is 50 PSI rated IMO one safety risk (marginal/overloaded tires) was just traded to another safety risk (overloaded wheel).

Guess I should of expanded on why I was a little surprised by the response given by Kumho....

I specifically asked them for a Load/Inflation chart to determine capacity at 50 PSI inflation, as this is the question that needs to be answered directly to determine if the 857 is viable, "safe", and cost effective replacement tire option for folks here at Outbackers.com that don't have the desire or resources to up-grade wheels and tires plus potentially an axle flip.

IMO Kumho danced around the question being asked -capacity at 50 PSI inflation.

Another thing to remember: A Tire Load/Inflation Chart is a DE-RATING Chart. Lower PSI inflation = Lower capacity in all cases!

Map Guy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Agreed. I wonder if the factory wheels would withstand 65psi if the valve stems were changed out to heavy duty steel. Of if they're even rated to handle that.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Any steel wheel will withstand 65 psi. In fact if I remember right, steel wheels have a 80 psi minimum spec on air pressure.

The problem comes if you are using an aluminum/mag wheel. many have a max rating below 80 psi, some are rated for only 50 psi.

Carey


----------

